# Wow



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am amazed not one person has taken me up on my land cut offer. An all inclusive ride with me and my friends I would do it!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I did see this last week, wish I could, I would have in a heart beat, I just need more notice.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

If I wasn't going to austin for my wife's grandmothers 90th bday party ... I'd be driving to Houston tomorrow to go!


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Trip sounds like a blast. I'd be all over it, if i didn't already spend my kitchen pass the last few weekends.


----------

